# Hockey Anyone? Go CAPS!!!!!!!!!!!



## dr2brains (Nov 15, 2011)

Caps vs. Nashville


----------



## Steve French (Nov 15, 2011)

I played hockey for 10 years when I was younger, and I watch it quite a bit these days. Haven't missed one of my team's (Canucks) games this year. And I still lace em up every now and then for a bit of shinny.


----------



## CdnBud (Nov 18, 2011)

Go Habs Go.
Leafs suck ass !


----------



## Steve French (Nov 21, 2011)

Crosby back tonight. So far got 3 points, including a very nice goal on his second shift.


----------



## dr2brains (Nov 21, 2011)

Phuck Cindy Crosby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve French (Nov 21, 2011)

When you're the best, you're always going to have some haters


----------



## dr2brains (Nov 22, 2011)

He's not the BEST by far! A year off due to a concussion...LOL Can we say Eric Lindros.
Don't worry I know Ovi isn't the best either.
Even Penguin fans know he's a little BITCH, Cry Baby.
Definitely talented but he's a BITCH!



Steve French said:


> When you're the best, you're always going to have some haters


----------



## Steve French (Nov 22, 2011)

Lindros was out all the time because he had this retarded fucking habit of cutting across center with his head down. Crosby was out due to an unnecessary cheapshot, and a dumbass notion to play the next game. As to whether he is the best, that can be debated I guess, he doesn't have the defensive abilities of someone like Datsyuk but he is definitely one of the top offensive players in the league. I don't like the whining to the referees, becoming too commonplace in today's game, but he does occasionally look to solve his own problems, has been in several fights over the years (against some shitty fighters I guess, but most superstars would just going to let someone else do it). Even handles himself pretty well.

[video=youtube;mRTF9F31ezY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRTF9F31ezY[/video]


I'll admit him being Canadian does give me a certain amount of bias.


----------



## idontlikesociety (Nov 22, 2011)

Damn, I've been disliking Crosby for... well, forever. But I've totally changed my mind now after his comeback.
Seriously, that's huge not playing for 10 months and then return to best hockey league in the world and make 4 points.

Haha. Good night!

[video=youtube;KoBXfD2oHRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoBXfD2oHRg[/video]


EDIT: Oh, I'm a Ducks fan. Kinda embarassed about it at the moment... seriously, we (Anaheim) have Selänne, Koivu, Perry, Getzlaf and Ryan and 'we've' managed to score 41 goals. Only the NY Islanders are worse with 35 scored goals.


----------



## Steve French (Nov 23, 2011)

Jesusfuck I pay like $25 a month or some shit for this NHL Gamecenter Live fucking garbage never fucking works right always cutting out sections of the game and oh what do you know theres a system crash today coinciding exactly with when the game is supposed to start.


----------



## dam612 (Nov 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;asfqf3oGgK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asfqf3oGgK4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kronnix (Nov 24, 2011)

Steve French said:


> I played hockey for 10 years when I was younger, and I watch it quite a bit these days. Haven't missed one of my team's (Canucks) games this year. And I still lace em up every now and then for a bit of shinny.


Go Canucks!!


----------



## mindphuk (Nov 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;ziG7bfS3mU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziG7bfS3mU0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Nov 25, 2011)

The only reason people hate on Crosby is because he doesn't play for their team. The same can be said for Ovi. As far as people saying Crosby is a crybaby... have you ever watched a hockey game? EVERY player complains to the officials.


----------



## dr2brains (Nov 25, 2011)

I use to be a penguin fan use to!
Even penguin fans know he's a crybaby... every time I talk to one they say"I know, I know...Crosby is a bitch. That goodness for Malkin"


neosapien said:


> The only reason people hate on Crosby is because he doesn't play for their team. The same can be said for Ovi. As far as people saying Crosby is a crybaby... have you ever watched a hockey game? EVERY player complains to the officials.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 25, 2011)

dr2brains said:


> I use to be a penguin fan use to!
> Even penguin fans know he's a crybaby... every time I talk to one they say"I know, I know...Crosby is a bitch. That goodness for Malkin"


lol no they don't.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Nov 25, 2011)

Crosby's great but he's no gretzky


----------



## dam612 (Feb 15, 2012)

im bumping this thread because AINT NO ONE FUCKING WITH MY RANGERS THIS YEAR!!! we just be steam rolling the comp


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 15, 2012)

My Red Wings are now working on breaking their wins at home streak of other sports since hitting 21 last night. Jeremy Roenick was wagering that they don't lose at home again the way they have been playing. I think The Cup is going back to the motor city.


----------



## gdubya (Feb 16, 2012)

crosby sucks mad cock folks. face it. he's the softest player to ever play the sport. and i like the way you think 2brains, GO CAPS MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 16, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> My Red Wings are now working on breaking their wins at home streak of other sports since hitting 21 last night. Jeremy Roenick was wagering that they don't lose at home again the way they have been playing. I think The Cup is going back to the motor city.


I just threw up in my mouth, as a Hawks fan I do believe you are correct.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 17, 2012)

Thought this was funny!!!

[video=youtube;mWqyczI_oSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWqyczI_oSo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Mar 17, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Thought this was funny!!!


I gotta give props to the Jets fans, they are a bit more inventive than most other teams' "(Insert player name here) you suck!". My favourite had to be when Buffalo was in town and they chanted "silver medal" to Ryan Miller. He tried to shake it off in the post-game interview but you could tell he was pissed.

[video=youtube;NbVgp7aip3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbVgp7aip3w[/video]


----------



## cues (Mar 17, 2012)

Hang on a minute. Let's get this straight. GUYS play hockey in the U.S.? We have it in England too,but it's a girls game. Next you'll be telling me you play rugby but dress up in padding in case they get bumped into!


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 17, 2012)

cues said:


> Hang on a minute. Let's get this straight. GUYS play hockey in the U.S.? We have it in England too,but it's a girls game. Next you'll be telling me you play rugby but dress up in padding in case they get bumped into!


Are you really this clueless or just trying to be a twat? Do you really not know the difference between ice hockey and field hockey? You never heard of the IHUK, IIHF? I can forgive a Brit for not knowing anything about the NHL but I would suspect most have watched the Winter Olympic Games at some point in their lives. 

Yes, we do play rugby here in the states as well, and have been for over 130 years http://www.agiantawakens.com/ 

Your post does however support the stereotype of the cheeky, patronizing and pretentious Englishman.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 18, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Are you really this clueless or just trying to be a twat? Do you really not know the difference between ice hockey and field hockey? You never heard of the IHUK, IIHF? I can forgive a Brit for not knowing anything about the NHL but I would suspect most have watched the Winter Olympic Games at some point in their lives.
> 
> Yes, we do play rugby here in the states as well, and have been for over 130 years http://www.agiantawakens.com/
> 
> Your post does however support the stereotype of the cheeky, patronizing and pretentious Englishman.


I'm going to have to go with trying to be a twat Alex. And being from England, this guy is surely a soccer(football) fan. Don't even get me started on that sport.


----------



## cues (Mar 18, 2012)

Tongue-in-cheek fellas. Take it as the joke it was meant to be.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Mar 21, 2012)

Hockey is one of the single most violent and injury prone sports there is. I would rather take a soccer(foot)ball to the face anyday, then do relive the day I took a puck to the face  

More so, if you per say punch a guy in the face on a rugby field you will probably end up in jail. In hockey, you better be prepared to give and take some fist to the face  

If you think rugby is a tuff sport, you should try hockey  I have ate, slept, and drank nothing but hockey my entire life. Its as much a part of my blood as plasma is. 

So to say hockey is a girls sport? Really....well then just step in front of my 90 mph slap shot ( which happens everyday in hockey) and lets see just who is a girl 

If you live past that part, I have Milan Lucic, and Patrick Kaleta waiting to ask questions about your "hockey-gurly insinuation


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Mar 21, 2012)

Steve French said:


> I gotta give props to the Jets fans, they are a bit more inventive than most other teams' "(Insert player name here) you suck!". My favourite had to be when Buffalo was in town and they chanted "silver medal" to Ryan Miller. He tried to shake it off in the post-game interview but you could tell he was pissed.
> 
> [video=youtube;NbVgp7aip3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbVgp7aip3w[/video]


I guess this just shows how moronic the jets fans are....I mean Ryan Miller vs....Whats his name again??? Right , in comparison the Jets should beg to have a goalie like Miller! Granted he is no King Henry but he is a hell of a goaltender and in compare to the jets goalie he is a hall of famer....Heck hes a GOLD MEDAL WINNER COMPARED TO THE JETS GOALIE(S) --

Chris Mason
Ondrej Pavelec

Who the fek are they in the nhl????? 

Think they need to chant " We-have-no-goalie"  Be more accurate of a chant as well!


Ive been to a sabres vs boston game in buffalo were for about 2 mins straight the sabres fans reminded boston that " Boston Plays Dirty" which is unanimous in the nhl


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> I guess this just shows how moronic the jets fans are....I mean Ryan Miller vs....Whats his name again??? Right , in comparison the Jets should beg to have a goalie like Miller! Granted he is no King Henry but he is a hell of a goaltender and in compare to the jets goalie he is a hall of famer....Heck hes a GOLD MEDAL WINNER COMPARED TO THE JETS GOALIE(S) --
> 
> Chris Mason
> Ondrej Pavelec
> ...


I'm guessing you are a Sabres fan? No need to get pissed about it. Facts don't really matter, it's just chirping. Fans in every arena do this, including in Buffalo as you have evidenced. Some are just more knowledgeable than others. They were trying to get Miller distracted and off his game. Hey, it might've worked, Winnipeg won that game didn't they? Though it could be argued if it had any effect, Winnipeg has one of the best home records this season. I happen to think it has a lot to do with how loud and passionate the fans are in that building. And yes, Pavelec is no Ryan Miller, but he is a good goaltender. He doesn't get a lot of defensive support, faces a lot of shots almost every game, and is one of the main reasons Winnipeg has been able to remain a playoff contender for most of the season.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Mar 21, 2012)

Close, I graduated from Michigan State  I can't say I have one favorite team. I have loved many teams since I have been able to put on skates. 

I am very well aware of what typically goes on in most arena's that are hosting hockey games  

I don't have anything against any team, includings the jets. I do have things against ignorant fans. Like the idiot behind the net pounding on the glass when the opposing team has the puck. Or the pack of fans that have no clue what it takes to be a pro in the NHL but shoot ignorant low ball smack for the malicious intent of another teams favor. I believe the game should be played as fair as possible, but the fans have no bearings, especially when the arena's are alcohol fueled. 

I DO, apologize if I came across in the wrong manner. Not my intention at all, and I apologize for the over-reaction to your chirping. With that, 

Jets have been a sleeper, and so have the sabers. I do NOT, nor would NOT count either team out and in fact to surprise this playoff season. Playoff's are about who is playing hot, not best records. Jet's Goaltending is scary , but I would'nt blame any one person on any team. 

St. Louis vs. Detroit is how I see it unfolding and Blues have my vote to take it all  

Hoping to see Kings, Sabres, Hawks, Florida, and Winnipeg to make some noise and surprises!


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 21, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> I guess this just shows how moronic the jets fans are....I mean Ryan Miller vs....Whats his name again??? Right , in comparison the Jets should beg to have a goalie like Miller! Granted he is no King Henry but he is a hell of a goaltender and in compare to the jets goalie he is a hall of famer....Heck hes a GOLD MEDAL WINNER COMPARED TO THE JETS GOALIE(S) --


I grew up playing with the Miller family in Michigan. Kevin is my age so Kelly is a bit older and Kip younger but Ryan and Drew's dad Dean would also play a lot of stick time. The whole family is fucking incredible. Ryan and Drew were in peewee and squirts when I left Michigan so I really never knew them as players until they became Spartans.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 22, 2012)

Believe it or not I have a connection to Ryan Miller as well. My brother played all his minor hockey with a guy who's brother (Brad Fast) who played for the Spartans and was captain for a year during the days of Miller, John-Michael Liles, etc. Ryan Miller was even the best man at his wedding!




Okay, maybe that's reaching a bit.


----------



## cues (Mar 22, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Hockey is one of the single most violent and injury prone sports there is. I would rather take a soccer(foot)ball to the face anyday, then do relive the day I took a puck to the face
> 
> More so, if you per say punch a guy in the face on a rugby field you will probably end up in jail. In hockey, you better be prepared to give and take some fist to the face
> 
> ...


Cricket balls hit 120MPH bowling and 350mph when hit. If you know about physics you will understand that they will have about 4-8 times the power of a hockey ball. They weigh about the same as cricket balls, 5 and a half ounces but they are not rubber. 
The trouble with America is the 'sue everyone' mentality that is destroying proper sports. In England, we get a smack in the mouth, lose a few teeth and get on with it.


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 22, 2012)

I went to a fight & a hockey game broke out!


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;aQSaO1lQQis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQSaO1lQQis[/video]


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 23, 2012)

cues said:


> Cricket balls hit 120MPH bowling


Bullshit. 100mph tops, and that's before the bounce which drains a ton of energy and speed. 




> and 350mph when hit. If you know about physics you will understand that they will have about 4-8 times the power of a hockey ball. They weigh about the same as cricket balls, 5 and a half ounces but they are not rubber.


 Don't talk about physics if you don't understand it. Power is specifically about energy transfer, so saying 4-8 times is meaningless without explaining how, especially when you consider the energy of a cricket ball after a bounce is lower than a hockey puck in flight. You can't transfer more energy than it has to start with so your numbers are fantasy pulled out of your ass. A chunk of frozen vulcanized rubber which makes up a hockey puck is not exactly soft it also doesn't have to bounce before hitting the net minder (or defenseman) and is often shot from a much closer distance, yet getting hit by a puck is not even the most dangerous thing about ice hockey. 


> The trouble with America is the 'sue everyone' mentality that is destroying proper sports. In England, we get a smack in the mouth, lose a few teeth and get on with it.


Quit learning everything about the states from TV and movies. 

As for hockey players caring about losing a few teeth, you really are clueless....


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 23, 2012)

If you don't like North American hockey, fine, but quit your stupid fucking trolling in a hockey thread and start your own about how manly men play cricket, probably the most boring sport on the planet.


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 23, 2012)

We all know Real Men play croquet


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;L1p4tUwTWs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1p4tUwTWs0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Mar 23, 2012)

Mindphux grabbed my attention again. I can see where you say being hit in the head/face area is not the most dangerous aspect of the game. 

Most players who are missing teeth in the NHL actually lost them via a stick. Not a fist or puck, but a stick. There have also been players to get head checked in boards a lose teeth. 

Look at Alex Ovichekin....dude is missing one tooth, and its kinda knarly to say the least, but dude still picks up tons and tons of hot hot momma's  

None the less good posts mindphux!


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Mar 23, 2012)

cues said:


> Cricket balls hit 120MPH bowling and 350mph when hit. If you know about physics you will understand that they will have about 4-8 times the power of a hockey ball. They weigh about the same as cricket balls, 5 and a half ounces but they are not rubber.
> The trouble with America is the 'sue everyone' mentality that is destroying proper sports. In England, we get a smack in the mouth, lose a few teeth and get on with it.


Can anyone tell me what a "hockey ball" is? Never seen the pro's play with anything but a puck. It does have many alias, none of which are a ball.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;G2pOT8h-tWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2pOT8h-tWQ[/video]



> It was 1964. In Game 6 of the Stanley Cup Finals between the Toronto Maple Leafs and Detroit Red Wings, Leaf defenseman Bob Baun fell to the ice in excruciating pain after blocking a slap shot off his ankle late in the third period.
> Baun was carried off on a stretcher and was presumed to be out for the remainder of the series. During the intermission, Baun refused to have his ankle X-rayed. Instead, he insisted it be frozen and, miraculously, he skated out for the overtime session.
> The Maple Leafs, facing a three games to two deficit at the time, were in need of a hero to keep their Stanley Cup dreams alive. At the 1:42 mark of overtime, Baun drilled a shot from the point that beat Detroit netminder Terry Sawchuk, giving the Leafs a Game 6 victory. Inspired by his heroics, the Leafs easily won Game 7, 4-0, giving the team a third consecutive Stanley Cup victory.
> 
> It was not until after the series that it was discovered Bob Baun had scored that overtime winner on a fractured ankle.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 23, 2012)

Even the linesmen have to be tough in hockey.


[video=youtube;vp3XfT67uPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vp3XfT67uPY[/video]


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Mar 23, 2012)

Man I got to hand it to the linemen who took a mean shot to the beak. I have to applaud his discipline to not lose his professional sense and start wailing away. For myself, If put in that situation I would have to say that if he is giving free shots to the face well then he can take a free shot or two in return  Great Job by the Linesman!!


----------



## WIGGIM (Mar 23, 2012)

Leafs all the way


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Mar 23, 2012)

WIGGIM said:


> Leafs all the way


Who?  Well if they do, lets hope they don't lose and have a epic riot like the bloody canucks.


----------



## cues (Mar 23, 2012)

I didn't mean bounce off the ground. I meant off the bat. I agree cricket is boring but you don't see too many hockey pucks going 300 yards. As for physics, Force=MassxAcceleration so a ball doing only 200MPH (a VERY low speed in cricket from batters) is 4x the power of a puck (ball) doing 100MPH. And in England, we call it a wusses game. We have ice hockey here too but go for the laugh in the same way as we watch 'pro-wrestling'. It's very funny entertainment but seen in the way it's meant. A spectator game. Hence it's become a girls thing here. As a point of interest the weight of the ball (puck) is linked to the weight of a cricket ball as they were both invented by the british. My source of information? I am an ex winning county-cricket and county-winning hockey groundsman. I only wish I could reveal my identity but it's not apt to do so on this site.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Mar 23, 2012)

That's fair enough. I will let you have that all day. BUT, remember, just cause your ball goes faster and further than my puck has NOTHING to do with the fact that I COULD, IN HOCKEY, KNOCK YOU OUT, Just cause ...pick a reason lol...it won't matter. 
p
Moreso, **cough cough bullshit 

Oh Also, BALL DOES NOT = PUCK, so Puck(doe'nt mean ball like you are suggesting in your post). 

Lastly, I source wikipedia : Most Common Injury in Cricket : Hamstring....,.. Most Common Injury in Hockey : Concussion Hmmmmmmm Interesting....Oddly enought the most common injury in BOWLING is HAMSTRING....Bowling and Cricket have a lot in Common! 

AS OVIE would Say: No body gets better at hockey by bowling 

Let me guess your also a weekend astronaut and a avid lover of water polo?


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 23, 2012)

cues said:


> I didn't mean bounce off the ground. I meant off the bat. I agree cricket is boring but you don't see too many hockey pucks going 300 yards. As for physics, Force=MassxAcceleration so a ball doing only 200MPH (a VERY low speed in cricket from batters) is 4x the power of a puck (ball) doing 100MPH. And in England, we call it a wusses game. We have ice hockey here too but go for the laugh in the same way as we watch 'pro-wrestling'. It's very funny entertainment but seen in the way it's meant. A spectator game. Hence it's become a girls thing here. As a point of interest the weight of the ball (puck) is linked to the weight of a cricket ball as they were both invented by the british. My source of information? I am an ex winning county-cricket and county-winning hockey groundsman. I only wish I could reveal my identity but it's not apt to do so on this site.


Considering you don't seem to know the difference between MPH and KPH, I don't believe a word you say regardless if you claim to be someone I could actually look up. As for your physics, you mention f=ma but mentioned "power" previously which is force applied over time. You then switch from the speed of the bowler to the speed of the ball leaving a bat, again, much different then dropping to block a shot 2-3 feet away from a guy winding up for a 100 mph slapshot. Why not compare cricket to baseball. In fact, why didn't you take my advice and start your own thread. It's bad enough you think you would be able to slide your way past the physics, hoping I actually don't know it well enough to catch your bullshit but I should report your post for trolling. You are in a thread in which we are discussing hockey. Keep your discussion to hockey please. It's really the only courteous thing to do. RIU is getting really bad rep because mods aren't alway that helpful removing posts by obvious trolls like yourself but believe me, keep it up and I promise you will get what's coming to you.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 23, 2012)

WIGGIM said:


> Leafs all the way


 That gave me some lulz. 
All the way with what? Not this season my friend. I assume you haven't been following. 
"The Leafs have won two in a row and are six points out of eighth, but it might as well be 60." 

Carlyle is going to need more than a few weeks to work them into a competitive team. A lot of people are saying that Burke needs to go.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 24, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Who?  Well if they do, lets hope they don't lose and have a epic riot like the bloody canucks.


Fuck the Canucks,

Signed,

Duncan Keith


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Mar 24, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Fuck the Canucks,
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Duncan Keith



I am in no way a fan of the Canucks. Hence why I asked "who???" I do wish that you enjoy your suspension you dirty duncan! Keep ya elbows to yourself while on the ice~


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 24, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> I am in no way a fan of the Canucks. Hence why I asked "who???" I do wish that you enjoy your suspension you dirty duncan! Keep ya elbows to yourself while on the ice~


That was a first ever offense, should have been 3 games, but the Canucks decided to press the issue. This sort of stuff is happening more frequently since the league cracked down on fighting.


----------



## cues (Mar 24, 2012)

Most common injuries through cricket are hamstring injuries? LOL. That's based on www.physioroom.com/sports/*cricket*/1_*cricket*_*injuries. 
*Remember, Wikipedia is not the be-all and end all. It's only what is written by people such as ourselves. Very strange that it's written by physiotherapists.
Do you honestly believe that more people in cricket are injured by stretched hamstrings thanimpacts on the opinion of physios?
It's like saying that more motorcyclists are injured by exploding tyres than crashes based on an article by GOODYEAR.
1 mph is approx 1.6 kmh*. *Common knowledge, even for schoolboys and I won't even lower myself to reply to the question that I wouldn't know that.
MP, I apologise if I have offended you, that was not the intention but force and power are, by definition, the same thing.
If you choose to use your 'force' as an administrator against me, then so be it. I won't be losing any sleep over it! It will be unfortunate for those on here to whom I give advice but, not my loss.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;5XiTS8NjNao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XiTS8NjNao[/video]

Though I suppose it doesn't really count when it's on Matt Cooke...

I don't know how you can defend that hit. It was just about as bad as the Wisniewski hit on Seabrook, where afterwards you probably didn't have a problem with the 8 game suspension that was handed out.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;v-SMjhK0YMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-SMjhK0YMU[/video]

Fuckers wouldn't let me post two videos?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Steve French said:


> [video=youtube;v-SMjhK0YMU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-SMjhK0YMU[/video]
> 
> Fuckers wouldn't let me post two videos?


What?, that's not legal??...lol


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah he has had previous issues with throwing the elbow. This is not his first offense and hence the punishment. Kieth is kinda like Pat Kaleta...Good player but has bad tendencies that are looked at as sly. 


Why is this guy going on and fucking on about cricket in A FUCKING HOCKEY THREAD....TAKE YOUR CRICKET CHICKLET ASS THE FUCK OVER TO THE CRICKET FORUM><. FUCK THATS RIGHT THERE IS'NT ONE! 

Fucking Cricket players....No wonder the shit is about as popular as water polo.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Mar 24, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> What?, that's not legal??...lol


lmao depends if shanahan has $ at moment or not. That looks like a classic duncan elbow. Reminds me of the classic "head ram" by Pat Kaleta. Bad habitz


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Mar 24, 2012)

cues said:


> Most common injuries through cricket are hamstring injuries? LOL. That's based on www.physioroom.com/sports/*cricket*/1_*cricket*_*injuries.
> *Remember, Wikipedia is not the be-all and end all. It's only what is written by people such as ourselves. Very strange that it's written by physiotherapists.
> Do you honestly believe that more people in cricket are injured by stretched hamstrings thanimpacts on the opinion of physios?
> It's like saying that more motorcyclists are injured by exploding tyres than crashes based on an article by GOODYEAR.
> ...



If you look at the wiki page it was composed by a DOCTOR who sits on the board of NATIONAL SPORTS MEDICINE COUNSEL.................Not some cricket cock holder


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 25, 2012)

cues said:


> Most common injuries through cricket are hamstring injuries? LOL. That's based on www.physioroom.com/sports/*cricket*/1_*cricket*_*injuries.
> *Remember, Wikipedia is not the be-all and end all. It's only what is written by people such as ourselves. Very strange that it's written by physiotherapists.
> Do you honestly believe that more people in cricket are injured by stretched hamstrings thanimpacts on the opinion of physios?
> It's like saying that more motorcyclists are injured by exploding tyres than crashes based on an article by GOODYEAR.
> ...


The point isn't that you are offending me, continuing to post off-topic when you have been asked not to is just being a dickhead troll. Like I said pages ago, this thread is about hockey. If you want to talk cricket or compare cricket to other sports like hockey, you should make your own thread. 

I don't care if you know how to convert mph to kph (WTF is kmh?) the point was when you claim that a bowler can throw 120 mph and don't respond to my post pointing out that's bullshit, as only one bowler can even claim to have broken the 100mph barrier, I just assume you meant kph. Then you claim that a batted ball can go 350mph, then you drop it to 200mph. However, not only do you still not understand that power and force are different BY DEFINTION, regardless of what you claim, you don't understand basic physics like conservation of momentum which would make the batted ball speeds you claim impossible, even a major league slugger cannot make a 90mph fastball go as fast as you claim cricket batters can. Of course if you have evidence of these magic bats, by all means, let's see some links but how about if you do it in another thread. 

As I said in a previous post which you obviously just ignored, power is energy or work over time and is non-directional, i.e. horsepower and watt; force is a vector (includes a direction) that causes a mass to change velocity and is measured in Newtons or dyne. It doesn't have a time dimension at all. I will leave it to you to look it up to see that I am right.

If a mod wants to make you post your cricket crap in another thread, I don't see how that in any way affects your ability to give advice but keep in mind, if your advice is anything like your posts in this thread, people should be very cautious since you can't even admit to very basic mistakes.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 8, 2012)

PLAYOFFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Flyers and Pens should make for an interesting series to say the least!


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 8, 2012)

neosapien said:


> PLAYOFFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Flyers and Pens should make for an interesting series to say the least!


That and Nashville vs Detroit has my attention as well. Nash and Detroit are tied at 3 a piece in regular season play. NJ and Florida are tied at 2 a piece. Sad to see Buffalo did not make the cut but they did it to themselves. 

(1) Vancouver vs (Los Angeles ---I'm taking this kings to upset.
(4) Pittsburgh vs (5) Philadelphia --- I see penguins in the Cup 
(2) St. Louis vs (7) San Jose --- I ses St. Louis taking Western Conf. 

Stanley Cup 

(2) St. Louis vs (4) Pittsburgh --- I think Pittsburgh deserves it more than St. Louis, but I don't see Pitt putting the Blues away. St. Louis is what I see for Champions~ 

Share the Love Hockey Fans


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 8, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> That and Nashville vs Detroit has my attention as well. Nash and Detroit are tied at 3 a piece in regular season play. NJ and Florida are tied at 2 a piece. Sad to see Buffalo did not make the cut but they did it to themselves.
> 
> (1) Vancouver vs (Los Angeles ---I'm taking this kings to upset.
> (4) Pittsburgh vs (5) Philadelphia --- I see penguins in the Cup
> ...


Can't believe I'm saying this, but go Red Wings cuz the Hawks can't beat em'.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 8, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this, but go Red Wings cuz the Hawks can't beat em'.



To be honest I really can't decide. The more I analyze it, I am unable to determine if St. Louis can beat Pittsburgh. Bar none Pittsburgh has the best lines in hockey, and the best 1-2 punch with sid the kid and geno. But I will take both Halak and Elliot over Fluery any day. None the less I don't see anyone in the NHL that can beat this two teams in the playoffs. 

I love to watch Howard at his best, but Rinne is the better tender. Nashville does not have as much fire power, and imo shea weber and tootoo is the best they got. I would take detroit over nashville. 
Thursday April 12th kicks off the playoffs. We shall see then  

Cheers Hockey Fans~


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 9, 2012)

Ahem.

LETS GO RANGERS!

(1-3 vs Ottawa during the reg season. Oof!)


----------



## po'thead (Apr 10, 2012)

The Caps are going all the way! Holt-BEAST will lead them to lord stanley's cup.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 10, 2012)

Pens vs Flyers tomorrow! Woohoo!

This match up features 2 of the biggest bitches in hockey and one talented goon I'd like to see mash them up.

Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 10, 2012)

GO SHARKS... It's gonna be a tough series. I hope they can pull it off. stay high


----------



## po'thead (Apr 11, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Pens vs Flyers tomorrow! Woohoo!
> 
> This match up features 2 of the biggest bitches in hockey and one talented goon I'd like to see mash them up.
> 
> Draw your own conclusions.


I'm predicting flyers in 6, I think Bryz is going to make some humangous big saves to stop the pens.


----------



## Blaze Master (Apr 11, 2012)

everybody put all your money on the canucks to win the cup, you can thank me in june.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 11, 2012)

po'thead said:


> I'm predicting flyers in 6, I think Bryz is going to make some humangous big saves to stop the pens.


I'm a Rangers fan so I don't really care who we're going to eliminate next round but if I have to choose I hope Crosby is sitting at home watching TV before anyone else.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 11, 2012)

Blaze Master said:


> everybody put all your money on the canucks to win the cup, you can thank me in june.


Think I heard this back in '94 as well


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 11, 2012)

Put your money in the Vancouver PD to control them ham's up there that will let loose again once Big Roberto Luongo has another epic playoff melt down


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 11, 2012)

Flyers up 1-0 - Sit the fuck down Crosby!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 12, 2012)

anyone gonna grow a playoff beard??? I might but I look like a mexican taliban when I do. All depends on if I score this job I just interviewed for. anyway go sharks. stay high


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 12, 2012)

Double OT Sharks take it!!!! HELL YA BABY! up 1-0. This is playoff hockey. I love this game. stay high


----------



## ant1408 (Apr 12, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> Double OT Sharks take it!!!! HELL YA BABY! up 1-0. This is playoff hockey. I love this game. stay high


hell ya sharks all day


----------



## sully (Apr 13, 2012)

Flyers fan here, only one game but soooooooooooooooo sweet beating pittsburgh the way we did. I may want to beat the penguins as much as I want to win the cup. But so far most of the round 1 1st games were real good and only gonna get better. Playoff hockey is just redonkulous.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 14, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> anyone gonna grow a playoff beard??? I might but I look like a mexican taliban when I do. All depends on if I score this job I just interviewed for. anyway go sharks. stay high


Been growing my playoff beard for 5 months now =D

Rangers made the Sens look like fools. Callahan came out like a freight train and start flooring motherfuckers. Expect the same. Rangers in 5.


----------



## ...... (Apr 15, 2012)

Hockey playoffs are crazy...and the only time I watch full games lol..............anyway flyers are whooping pittsburghs ass this series so far,watch them bang out 4 straight wins against them.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 15, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh! OT Loss! Rangers gotta win 3 in a row now!

Seriously though. What a great series, plenty of hits

I love playoff hockey. it's the only time I don't have to deal with that bullshit shootout rule.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 15, 2012)

"YOU CANT BEAT US" - I love the Philly fans...

What a truly_ PATHETIC_ showing by the Pittsburgh Girlguins. I mean really? Crosby is a whiny little bitch and his teammates pull hair? What grade do they think they're in?
Guess it doesn't matter as they'll all be home watching TV soon.


----------



## ...... (Apr 15, 2012)

Flyers got this!!!!Making it look easy lol.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 16, 2012)

Apparently I haven't been paying attention to the western conference closely enough. When the hell did the 8th seed Kings go 3 up on the Sharks?!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 16, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Apparently I haven't been paying attention to the western conference closely enough. When the hell did the 8th seed Kings go 3 up on the Sharks?!


DUDE YOU ARE HIGH!!!!!!!!!!!!! LA is playing the Canucks not the Sharks... LA is up 3-0 where the fuck did they come from? and what's happening to Vancouver. 
Almost all series are tied up except Detroit is down 1 and the Flyers have the Penguins number... maybe cause Penguins can't fly
(man that was a bad joke) 3-0
LA and Flyers going for sweeps Wednesday
Sharks and Blues series is tied 1-1 game 3 to night @ 7 pacific. GO SHARKS!!!
stay high


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 16, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> DUDE YOU ARE HIGH!!!!!!!!!!!!! LA is playing the Canucks not the Sharks... LA is up 3-0 where the fuck did they come from? and what's happening to Vancouver.
> Almost all series are tied up except Detroit is down 1 and the Flyers have the Penguins number... maybe cause Penguins can't fly
> (man that was a bad joke) 3-0
> LA and Flyers going for sweeps Wednesday
> ...


Lol. My brain went on auto pilot. Yeah, I don't know where the hell I came up with the Sharks.

That's why I mentioned it, I was looking at all the series this morning and noticed almost everyone was kinda even except that philly/penguins series and then I noticed the nucks series. I just took for granted they were winning. Rangers better get on Ottawa before the same thing happens to them.

Rangers tonight! Hagelin serving the first of a 3 game suspension because the damn ref's cant do their jobs correctly and the players have to "fix" uncalled violations themselves! If the fucking Refs would do their job correctly Hagelin wouldn't have to toss a fucking elbow into that old man's skull.

/end rant - lmao


----------



## dux (Apr 16, 2012)

Flyers look to be rolling! making the penguins look silly! I used to love the pengs back In the Jagr,Lemieux,Kaspiritis,francis era..but now days I dont really care for Crosby,he can score goals but the hit and run-away crap makes him look too much like a sissy....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 16, 2012)

I agree the suspension was bullshit... I wish I had seen that game. It's been a brutal series. 
article about suspensions
http://msn.foxsports.com/nhl/story/new-york-rangers-carl-hagelin-suspended-three-games-elbowing-daniel-alfredsson-041512
stay high


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 16, 2012)

dux said:


> Flyers look to be rolling! making the penguins look silly! I used to love the pengs back In the Jagr,Lemieux,Kaspiritis,francis era..but now days I dont really care for Crosby,he can score goals but the hit and run-away crap makes him look too much like a sissy....


One of the many reasons I hated Gaborik when he was with the wild. Mostly though because he was lazy and didn't work hard along the boards. Without his speed, Gaborik is worthless! P.S.: One day the Wild will rule the world!! HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 16, 2012)

Great article. They seem to get it.

_"The Rangers were miffed by the severity of Hagelin's punishment in light of Nashville's Shea Weber receiving only a $2,500 fine for smashing the head of Detroit forward Henrik Zetterberg into the glass at the end of Game 1 of that series. Zetterberg wasn't injured on the play."_

THAT, Right there, THAT. Any of you see that video? Shea Weber grabs the back of the guys head and smashes it into the boards as if he were hacksaw jim duggan slamming another wrestlers head into a turn buckle. That's straight up assault IMO.

I guess it can be argued that the elbow was too? Whatever. It sure seems like you can get away with anything as long as there isn't an injury. But as soon as their is an injury it becomes "bad".

10-1 says Alfredsson is in the lineup tonight. yeah, real injured.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 16, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> One of the many reasons I hated Gaborik when he was with the wild. Mostly though because he was lazy and didn't work hard along the boards. Without his speed, Gaborik is worthless! P.S.: One day the Wild will rule the world!! HAHAHA!!!!



He was lazy because he was on the Wild and who truly wants to be there? =D


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 16, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> He was lazy because he was on the Wild and who truly wants to be there? =D


LOL! Nothing like spending your whole shift hanging out by the opponents blue line waiting for an outlet pass. Get in there and grind a little Gaborik-ya loser. If they ever brought back the two line pass rule, he wouldn't know where to play. HAHA


----------



## po'thead (Apr 16, 2012)

let's goo caps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## po'thead (Apr 16, 2012)

c-a-p-s! Caps! Caps! Caps!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 16, 2012)

DAMN SHIT FUCK SHIT SHIT FUCK DAMN DAMN DAMN... whoooh! feel better now ok We'll get them on thursday. stay high


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 17, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> LOL! Nothing like spending your whole shift hanging out by the opponents blue line waiting for an outlet pass. Get in there and grind a little Gaborik-ya loser. If they ever brought back the two line pass rule, he wouldn't know where to play. HAHA


Funny, That is not what I see day in and day out with Gaborik. I see him grinding the corners, Fighting for the puck and flying down ice while feeding his line mates, ya know, when he isnt busy scoring 40 goals. How do you feel about Heatley?


Anyway.......

Rangers are 2-1 yay! It isn't coming easy and I hope theyre just saving their energy for the second round because if they play like this then they arent going to last very long. Once again, Lundquist saves the day!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 17, 2012)

hopefully...


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 17, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Funny, That is not what I see day in and day out with Gaborik. I see him grinding the corners, Fighting for the puck and flying down ice while feeding his line mates, ya know, when he isnt busy scoring 40 goals. How do you feel about Heatley?


Ya, he didn't work hard for the puck with the Wild. He was always hurt too. Heatley's ok. Kind of a pussy. I didn't like him before he got here so kind of hard to like him now. He's a real arrogant prick off the ice.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Dear Phoenix, you muthafuckers' are going down!.
[video=youtube;GAQs8lq6KJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAQs8lq6KJ8[/video]


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 19, 2012)

Bosssttonnn


----------



## ...... (Apr 19, 2012)

just like football once I post on here talking shit bout the penguins they come back and whoop the flyers ass lol.You wont hear no more predictions from me on here.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 19, 2012)

Unbelievable how inconsistent punishments are in the NHL. I think if they can figure a way to make punishment transparent and consistent then a lot of the goon-like hockey playing with cease, and in that it will weed out the dirty players. That hit on hossa made me lose all respect for Torres, not that I had much for him to begin with, he's a serious repeat offender. The game needs to rid of these type of people who don't conform to the norm. 

Apart from that, this has been one wild ride of a playoff season. I hope the dirty playing quiets down but I doubt it will. These playoffs are super INTENSE  

I still think its up for grabs(minus Vancouver), and it could be any team. Hot damn I love the Kings beating up on Vancouver. I predicted another luongo meltdown and he rocks for fulfilling that one!

If your chicago, keep the pucks on mike smith's glove side. Ever goal scored this series has been on the glove side


----------



## sully (Apr 20, 2012)

Couldnt agree more Mixed, I always had the opinion that NHL officiating is the most inconsistent of all the sports, and it seems the NHL punishments follow suit. A little testiness and the occasional doneybrook is great, but that game between the pens and flyers took like 9 hours.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 20, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Unbelievable how inconsistent punishments are in the NHL. I think if they can figure a way to make punishment transparent and consistent then a lot of the goon-like hockey playing with cease, and in that it will weed out the dirty players. That hit on hossa made me lose all respect for Torres, not that I had much for him to begin with, he's a serious repeat offender. The game needs to rid of these type of people who don't conform to the norm.
> 
> Apart from that, this has been one wild ride of a playoff season. I hope the dirty playing quiets down but I doubt it will. These playoffs are super INTENSE
> 
> ...


Not sure why you think there's inconsistency while discussing Torres. There's been no decision yet, he met with Shanahan today, they will announce tomorrow. I personally think Shanny's been doing a good job. I know there's been some complaints about why one penalty deserves a suspension and not another, but I think it's clear what types of hits are dangerous and which ones are not. Obvious head hunting, boarding, leaving the feet, spearing. I haven't seen all of the suspensions but I am curious which ones you think were inconsistent. 

I'm depressed, my Wings lost in 5. Trotz does a great job with these guys. They play positional hockey so well, they shut down guys like Datsyuk. Add that to the amazing play of Rinne and they have a good chance. 

Flyers v. Pens has been a crazy series. Fleury finally came to play.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, I don't personally believe there is in the case of Torres. I hope Shanahan can handle that properly. But, according to espn 98% of pollers on espn believe shanahan has been inconsistent in handing out punishments. He's even acknowledge it himself that at times, he can see how things seem all over the board. This guy gets a suspension but not this guy with that hit. Just like you said. If he don't care to explain why, then people are going to say his incapable of doing his job with integrity and consistency. I personally believe he's not the guy for the job. And if your a red wings fan, you know he's had a hard on for the red wings since he's had the job. Apart from all the political crap that I really don't feel like making a case for. I have no interest in making people believe what I say. Its my opinion. You have to make your own observations and formulate your own conclusions. I leave it at that. With that;

What hockey Nashville played. Never ever would have seen them taking wings in 5 games. Rinne is a beast. I could see him and nashville taking care of the rangers. 

Pens vs Flyers has been the best series thus far in my opinion. Intense hockey at its finest and worst at times. I think pen's are a game late on this one tho. Fluery is hit or miss and I dont have much faith in his abilities any more. 

LA Kings have been impressive also. I love watching epic luongo have another playoff melt down. In my opinion I think its between Nashville, Rangers, Kings. Its gonna be a screamer 

*Little fact I just learned. This is the 3rd highest pen minutes in the history on the NHL. Yet look how few suspension were handed out. Tons of goon like hockey play cause they think they got chances to get away with it. Look how many concussions occured this year....not sure the statistics but its got to be top three of nhl history. Just saying, the inconsistency lies in their ability to spread punishment equally. Its like a justice for all wish. Not just for whomever shanny's thinks deserves it. And one thing is for sure, ALL PLAYERS are not happy with Shanny's performace this year. HOPEFULLY, the NHL rids of him!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey guys Torres got 25 games... carries over to next year and served only during regular season/playoff... he can not play during preseason. It's all about him lifting his skates off the ground. If he had lifted after the hit rather than before, different story. Tied for 2nd longest suspension. 
Flyers forward Jesse Boulerice received a 25-game suspension in 2007 for a crosscheck to the face of the Canucks' Ryan Kesler.
Chris Simon's 30-game ban &#8212; which was the seventh suspension of his career &#8212; for stomping on the leg of the Penguins' Jarko Ruutu in 2007. that's some serious shit... lol

If the Sharks don't start playing some playoff hockey, they'll end their season tonight. 
stay high go sharks


----------



## ant1408 (Apr 21, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> If the Sharks don't start playing some playoff hockey, they'll end their season tonight.
> stay high go sharks


seriously wtf are they doing


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 21, 2012)

A very well deserved 25 games. I was thinking more like a season but I think thats step three. three strikes and your out a season. In 1983 Ric Nattress was suspended a year for a failed urine analysis for .....cannabis. What kind of message has been sent over the years is, drugs are a huge no-no, but leaping hits to the head are not so bad because they happen more  NHL is becoming a laughing stock. 95% of ESPN pollers believe Mr Shannahan should find another job. ( imo, one he is qualified to do)


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 21, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Not sure why you think there's inconsistency while discussing Torres. There's been no decision yet, he met with Shanahan today, they will announce tomorrow. I personally think Shanny's been doing a good job. I know there's been some complaints about why one penalty deserves a suspension and not another, but I think it's clear what types of hits are dangerous and which ones are not. Obvious head hunting, boarding, leaving the feet, spearing. I haven't seen all of the suspensions but I am curious which ones you think were inconsistent.
> 
> I'm depressed, my Wings lost in 5. Trotz does a great job with these guys. They play positional hockey so well, they shut down guys like Datsyuk. Add that to the amazing play of Rinne and they have a good chance.
> 
> Flyers v. Pens has been a crazy series. Fleury finally came to play.


Losing 2 of your best... are we seeing the end of Detroit's dynasty??? stay high


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 22, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> Losing 2 of your best... are we seeing the end of Detroit's dynasty??? stay high


Detroit's dynasty will not end due to the way they cultivate players in Grand Rapids and Toledo. They have a deep roster any way you look at it. People said things like that when we lost Yzerman and Federov. As long as we have owners and GMs that act smart, we will always be contenders. 

@MMMB, I have no problem with your opinion. Like I said, I did not follow a lot of the suspensions during the regular season, which is why I asked for some specifics. I have a good friend that follows much more closely as he is in 2 fantasy leagues and has Center Ice package so all he does is watch hockey and play pinball. He agrees with your assessment so I have a hard time disagreeing with either of you especially after he went through a list of some of the specific incidents, most I didn't know about. I will have to plead ignorance and defer to your judgment.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 23, 2012)

Man, that is some really nice words mind! I appreciate your words, and your certainly an honest bloke! I am a "beer-leaguer" and went as far as the FHL/ECHL. Was raised on it like milk  I love the center ice package and its well worth the money IMO. Its better than the mlb package, that I don't order any longer. 

One conclusion life has taught me is that with really dank medicine, memory stands no chance  There have honestly been so many incidents I know I couldn't recall the half of them. This year has been the worst year as far as punishment management goes. Same or similar events the result in different degree's of punishment and for all first time offenders is really the biggest complaint. And I think no matter what they do to repeat offenders, people are always going to want some over the top punishment. Goon hockey is just not welcomed in the nhl and people want to see that message broadcast. But in a sense its the players unions that argue the maximum's as far as punishment go, and as long as they have a say in it, nobody really wins. IMO, thats why goon hockey has been around so long, and will stay even longer. IMO, its an element of the game that is proving to be extremely hard to remove. With that, I think shannahan is far out gunned and under witted to ever do a job of that magnitude. And its going to take more than one man to make a change, there needs to be a panel/board established to cover the entirety of the nhl with fidelity and transparency. 

No, I am not qualified for that job either  I wouldn't want it to begin with lol. But I think there are many legends in the nhl community who CAN fill the duties. 

Cheers Hockey Fans~!

LETS GO KINGS~


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 24, 2012)

Baaaaaah! The Rangers are tearing my heart out! Should be a good game on Thursday. 

If they do win hopefully they'll have a better showing in the second round because right now they look like they can barely keep up with an 8th seed.

Oh yes, Fuck you Crosby, have fun watching the playoffs on TV ya bitch.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 24, 2012)

Pardon Papa, SIT DOWN CROSBY!!!~BYE BYE PENGUINS~~~


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 24, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Man, that is some really nice words mind! I appreciate your words, and your certainly an honest bloke! I am a "beer-leaguer" and went as far as the FHL/ECHL. Was raised on it like milk  I love the center ice package and its well worth the money IMO. Its better than the mlb package, that I don't order any longer.
> 
> One conclusion life has taught me is that with really dank medicine, memory stands no chance  There have honestly been so many incidents I know I couldn't recall the half of them. This year has been the worst year as far as punishment management goes. Same or similar events the result in different degree's of punishment and for all first time offenders is really the biggest complaint. And I think no matter what they do to repeat offenders, people are always going to want some over the top punishment. Goon hockey is just not welcomed in the nhl and people want to see that message broadcast. But in a sense its the players unions that argue the maximum's as far as punishment go, and as long as they have a say in it, nobody really wins. IMO, thats why goon hockey has been around so long, and will stay even longer. IMO, its an element of the game that is proving to be extremely hard to remove. With that, I think shannahan is far out gunned and under witted to ever do a job of that magnitude. And its going to take more than one man to make a change, there needs to be a panel/board established to cover the entirety of the nhl with fidelity and transparency.
> 
> ...


When I grew up, goon hockey in the 70's & 80' was self regulated. When goonery would start, the enforcers were allowed to hop the boards and end it. You're not allowed to stand up for teamates like you could in the past. Without the threat of instantly getting you're face bashed in, the goonery will continue. 

There is a reason Gretzky stayed so healthy. If the NHL is serious about protecting players, they have to let teams do some of the enforceing.

I miss old time hockey!


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 24, 2012)

I couldn't agree more m8!!! I think if they want to clean the game up, thats fine. But everybody adheres to it. I don't think anyone in the NHL has an issue with playing that style of hockey. Teams welcome self regulation and enforcement. Its true old time hockey. Either the NHL needs total regulation of goon hockey, or get out the way and let hockey be hockey. If no one doesn't want to play that style of hockey, they know they don't have to be there. I bet every current nhl member would stay if the nhl said tomorrow its taking back old time hockey! 

Great words kelly4! +Rep m8!!!


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 24, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> I couldn't agree more m8!!! I think if they want to clean the game up, thats fine. But everybody adheres to it. I don't think anyone in the NHL has an issue with playing that style of hockey. Teams welcome self regulation and enforcement. Its true old time hockey. Either the NHL needs total regulation of goon hockey, or get out the way and let hockey be hockey. If no one doesn't want to play that style of hockey, they know they don't have to be there. I bet every current nhl member would stay if the nhl said tomorrow its taking back old time hockey!
> 
> Great words kelly4! +Rep m8!!!


Thank you sir!

Back in the day goonery was fun to watch and part of the game. It was tough guys playing a rough sport. I still think thuggery is a necessary part of the game to get into players heads, and keep them from getting too comfortable out on the ice. Obviously, I disagree with intent to injure.

I miss the days of the North Stars/Blackhawks rivalry. 10-12 fights a game, a couple hundred penalty minutes, and YES, Secord STILL SUCKS! HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2012)

So winners of round 1 in the west... Kings over Vancouver... (boo) sorry MMMB... St Louis over San Jose... booo again... Phoenix over Chicago... and Nashville over Detroit!! and in the east the Pens are out.... Let's finish up east... I'm ready for round 2 even if my team is out... stay high


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 24, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm ready for round 2 even if my team is out... stay high


That's the spirit!


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 24, 2012)

Im loving the way things are turing out. I wanted penguins out early along with detroit and for LA to advance. Things are picture perfect in my playoff picture  Surprised to see St louis over the sharks. I don't think the blues will fend to well in the second round and rumors are that halak will be out two games with injury. But Elliot is a hell of a tender for backup. Glad nashville beat detroit. Sick of seeing 90% of playoff's always including the wings. I think Nashville and LA are the teams to beat. 

Member, its not about who played the best during the season, but who's playing best right now. LA, Nashville, Phili are the hottest...Phili will be tossed this round  I promise lol. Or should I say I hope. They did'nt really beat the pen's, pittsburgh beat themselves...to many mind games on the self. With that, 

LETS GO KINGS~!

Cheers World~


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 24, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> Back in the day goonery was fun to watch and part of the game. It was tough guys playing a rough sport. I still think thuggery is a necessary part of the game to get into players heads, and keep them from getting too comfortable out on the ice. Obviously, I disagree with intent to injure.
> 
> I miss the days of the North Stars/Blackhawks rivalry. 10-12 fights a game, a couple hundred penalty minutes, and YES, Secord STILL SUCKS! HAHAHAHA!!


Yeah for sure m8!!! If you take a look at the pen minutes from the 60-70's they are 4-5 times higher than what they are now. I am sure my pops could tell a story or three where he went to a mma fight and a hockey game broke out 

Cheers~


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 24, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> Back in the day goonery was fun to watch and part of the game. It was tough guys playing a rough sport. I still think thuggery is a necessary part of the game to get into players heads, and keep them from getting too comfortable out on the ice. Obviously, I disagree with intent to injure.
> 
> I miss the days of the North Stars/Blackhawks rivalry. 10-12 fights a game, a couple hundred penalty minutes, and YES, Secord STILL SUCKS! HAHAHAHA!!



I disagree with you guys. There is still fighting in hockey, and it does little to prevent the cheap shots and head hunting.

If the NHL was truly serious about putting an end to the head hunting, they would adopt fines/punishment similar to the NFL. Big suspensions (20, 30, 40+ games without pay) and big fines for both the player and the team. Hit them in the wallet and the shit will stop.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 24, 2012)

So then u agree  I stated in previous post either the NHL rid completely off the goon hockey, or play full force with it. Make up our minds, and the players. 

I am not for head hunting, cheap shots, dirty play, etc. I am for fighting. This year alone, every player was asked if the wanted to keep fighting apart of the game, only 1 player said NO. 

Even the smuck shannahan is for fighting


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 24, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> I disagree with you guys. There is still fighting in hockey, and it does little to prevent the cheap shots and head hunting.
> 
> If the NHL was truly serious about putting an end to the head hunting, they would adopt fines/punishment similar to the NFL. Big suspensions (20, 30, 40+ games without pay) and big fines for both the player and the team. Hit them in the wallet and the shit will stop.


Yeah, but the fighting isn't the same. It was different when every team had 1 or 3 fighting specialists. It made people think twice about cheap shots. Every time they try to make the game less physical, all they do is make the problem worse.

I'm all for the old way of "punishment". Letting the "cheap shotter" serve his time in the box, then on his next shift Shane Churla and Basil Mcrae beat the living snot outta him.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 24, 2012)

Amen. I love how they used to call Lindy Ruff the Judge Jury and Verdict  Fuck the sin bin, you've got real punishment coming at ya, then were gonna stuff this puck in your net repeatedly, all fucking night long 

I think you have a great point in stating its only making matters worse. This is hockey, and if it was played the way it was meant to be,very few men that are in the NHL now, would want to be in it, nor have any business in it 

All in all, politics and political correctness does not have a home in a game that originates sometimes in the 1800's. Granted the game has evolved, but it really should not evolve away from its essential core elements. Its a brutal, warzone like competitive game, played on ice by men carrying sticks and moving at speeds upwards of 40 mph. That in and of itself is very dangerous, so what logic could there be in trying to make it safe. Its a dangerous game, because its supposed to be. Its a fucking battle on ice, its barbaric, bloody, and horrific since its inception. I think I just may have to forward this post to someone in the NHL who gives a fuck  

If people like Shane Chrla and Basic Mcrae still played, I would promise people like kane, toews, datsyuk, weber, shortest player in nhl ; nathan gerbe  would be far out the reach of the nhl. AND UFC ratings would go down while NHL ratings go up. I hope I can see such a day, but I don't think politics will ever let me.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 24, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Amen. I love how they used to call Lindy Ruff the Judge Jury and Verdict  Fuck the sin bin, you've got real punishment coming at ya, then were gonna stuff this puck in your net repeatedly, all fucking night long
> 
> I think you have a great point in stating its only making matters worse. This is hockey, and if it was played the way it was meant to be,very few men that are in the NHL now, would want to be in it, nor have any business in it
> 
> ...


Exactly. IMO, the NHL is taking the fun out of the game to try to bring in the "average joe fan". Hockey is mostly a niche sport in America and I hope it always will be.

No other sport, IMO, is so perfectly balanced in violence and grace.

My worst fear is that they go NFL on it and take ALL the fun out of the game.

Now I miss the days when players would get pissed and climb the glass to kick some fans ass!


----------



## DoctorSmoke (Apr 25, 2012)

americans... u know canada pwns that game. i like how they fight over that puck just to put it into a net. but what i like more is hockey riots. u know up here in canada once we come to end of hockey season we go smashing stuff and burning cars.


----------



## po'thead (Apr 26, 2012)

That Caps win tonight was HUGE! This was the closest series in NHL history. I doubt there will be much aggression held over to next season( if there isn't another lockout), because I feel like i anything, they'll have a certain respect for each other due to how close the series was. over the whole series, the caps scored 16 goals and the bruins scored 15, it will be a long time before we see a series this close, if ever. Also, Holtby is a FUCKING BEAST. GO CAPS!


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 26, 2012)

DoctorSmoke said:


> americans... u know canada pwns that game. i like how they fight over that puck just to put it into a net. but what i like more is hockey riots. u know up here in canada once we come to end of hockey season we go moose raping and piss drinking.


Fixed that for you.

Lets see, the last time a canadian team won a cup? 1993! lol.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh yeah.

LETS GO RANGERS


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks like NY is gonna take it...


----------



## 48martin (Apr 26, 2012)

Go Ottawa!!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 26, 2012)

48martin said:


> Go Ottawa!!!


yup... go home... sorry ottawa.. let's see if NJ can finish off Fla... stay high


----------



## 48martin (Apr 26, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> yup... go home... sorry ottawa.. let's see if NJ can finish off Fla... stay high


Actually a Caps fan hoping for a better match up. If they get by NY they most likely will have to face Philly and than most likely the Kings. What a tough road ahead but at least there still playing.

Go Caps


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 27, 2012)

Boom! And the Rangers come through even though Ottawa dominated the last 11:30 of the third.

I'm fine with the Washington match up, After the trouble ottawa gave them, I dont see the caps being much of a threat.
Should be a good game Saturday, I can't wait.


----------



## po'thead (Apr 27, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Boom! And the Rangers come through even though Ottawa dominated the last 11:30 of the third.
> 
> I'm fine with the Washington match up, After the trouble ottawa gave them, I dont see the caps being much of a threat.
> Should be a good game Saturday, I can't wait.


If the boys in blue have the same attitude toward this series, then the Caps will definitely win. Not much of a threat? really? Did you hear anything about the first round? The Caps aren't going down easy, I fully expect this to be another tight, long series. LETS GO CAPS!!!


----------



## 48martin (Apr 27, 2012)

Caps did it on Defense also.. If they can pick up more goals, they are a real threat. 
If Holtby continues to play as awesome, they have a real chance considering OV had very little impact offensively in the Bruin series. 
Woo Hoo GO CAPS


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 28, 2012)

po'thead said:


> If the boys in blue have the same attitude toward this series, then the Caps will definitely win. Not much of a threat? really? Did you hear anything about the first round? The Caps aren't going down easy, I fully expect this to be another tight, long series. LETS GO CAPS!!!


Yeah, Not much of a threat. You heard me. It's my opinion and right now I'll take any team other than Ottawa. The first round had less to do with the rangers "attitude" and more with a surging senators team. That's how I see it. 

That being said this very well could be a tight series. I look forward to the game in a few hours! Go RANGERS.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 28, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Yeah, Not much of a threat. You heard me. It's my opinion and right now I'll take any team other than Ottawa. The first round had less to do with the rangers "attitude" and more with a surging senators team. That's how I see it.
> 
> That being said this very well could be a tight series. I look forward to the game in a few hours! Go RANGERS.



You might want to worry a bit. The Senators are not very good hockey team, and they gave the Rangers all they could handle.

Washington>Ottawa.


----------



## 48martin (Apr 28, 2012)

Caps win 3-1.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 28, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> You might want to worry a bit. The Senators are not very good hockey team, and they gave the Rangers all they could handle.
> 
> Washington>Ottawa.


The Sens may not have been a good team all year but they were plenty fine the past 2 weeks. It's not about how a team played it's about how a team is currently playing. Washington wasn't a very good team all year but right now they're doing fine. But hey, If everyone thinks the caps are gonna crush the Rangers so be it.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 28, 2012)

48martin said:


> Caps win 3-1.


Rangers in 6.


----------



## 48martin (Apr 28, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Rangers in 6.


Yeah, I cant really say I disagree with you. However, this is the first time I have seen the Capitals play with purpose and determination. 
Everyone knows they have insane individual talent offensively but they have always lacked Defense and had sub par goal tending. 
If they play the same type of game they did in the last series, they can beat anyone.
However, since I am a life long Cap fan, I expect them to let me down like the Orioles do year in and year out. LOL 

I just hope its a great series.

Good Luck


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 28, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> The Sens may not have been a good team all year but they were plenty fine the past 2 weeks. It's not about how a team played it's about how a team is currently playing. Washington wasn't a very good team all year but right now they're doing fine. But hey, If everyone thinks the caps are gonna crush the Rangers so be it.


I don't think the Caps are going to "crush" the Rangers. Not at all. I'm just saying that the caps are a better team than the senators. The Rangers/Senators series was as much about the Rangers playing with no sense of urgency as it was about the senators being hot. If the Rangers take that same approach to this next series they'll be booking tee times in short order.


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 28, 2012)

48martin said:


> Yeah, I cant really say I disagree with you. However, this is the first time I have seen the Capitals play with purpose and determination.
> Everyone knows they have insane individual talent offensively but they have always lacked Defense and had sub par goal tending.
> If they play the same type of game they did in the last series, they can beat anyone.
> However, since I am a life long Cap fan, I expect them to let me down like the Orioles do year in and year out. LOL
> ...


You're starting to sound like me when I discuss the Mets. heh.  

I agree with your assessment completely.
Call me old school but I'm not one to wish a team wins 4-0 or anything like that. Personally I'd like to see my team challenged (but eventually win heh) so I'm hoping the Caps bring it like they did last round and the Rangers don't just roll over. I'm looking forward to a good series.

I look forward to all the cheering, complaining, bitching & taunting this series is going to bring to the forums!

Good Luck & Enjoy!


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 28, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> I don't think the Caps are going to "crush" the Rangers. Not at all. I'm just saying that the caps are a better team than the senators. The Rangers/Senators series was as much about the Rangers playing with no sense of urgency as it was about the senators being hot. If the Rangers take that same approach to this next series they'll be booking tee times in short order.


I retract my "crush" comment. That wasn't the best wording anyway, I couldnt think at the time how to express myself properly.

You however hit it on the nail. I agree 100%. When you take away the "Who's Hot Now" argument and just look at the teams the Caps are far better than the Sens. If the Caps play with the intensity the Sens showed and the Rangers lay on their back acting like they're owed the playoff berth then it will indeed be a short series.

That being said sometimes a team just has another teams number regardless of who thinks what team is better. This is why I love sports!

1 hour to go! talk to ya's all later on!

*GAME ON!*


----------



## Amaximus (Apr 30, 2012)

Lets Go *RANGERS*!


----------



## po'thead (Apr 30, 2012)

amaximus said:


> lets go *rangers*!



c-a-p-s! Caps! Caps! Caps!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amaximus (May 1, 2012)

Chimera, Green, Hamrlik... What is this? The Washington Islanders?


----------



## ...... (May 1, 2012)

fucking bitch ass devils lol,I had a feeling the flyers would lose tonight though.


----------



## Amaximus (May 2, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out who I'd like the Rangers to beat in the conference finals... The Devils or the Flyers? I guess either will do.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 2, 2012)

...... said:


> fucking bitch ass devils lol,I had a feeling the flyers would lose tonight though.


 that shit was ugly.. in the 2nd period the flyers only had like one shot on goal.. not going to win many games like that... 

the sad thing is my nephew went to the game last night and had to watch that shit game.. my sister has season tix, so she's used to seeing them lose once in awhile..


----------



## Amaximus (May 2, 2012)

Rangers-Caps 2nd Intermission.

Wow! What a fast paced 2nd period!
I don't care what Tortorella says, The Rangers looked slow as shit in the 1st period. I don't know what that's about but they better get their shit in gear because the Caps came to fucking play! These teams look evenly matched, I'm loving the play.

Off to the 3rd!
Let's go *RANGERS!*


----------



## 48martin (May 2, 2012)

Tough loss but a great game.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 3, 2012)

Ovechkin needs to be traded. If he doesn't have the puck on his stick, he's floating around out there giving what looks like a minimal effort.


----------



## Amaximus (May 4, 2012)

Ovechkin seems fine to me. When the Rangers D isn't keeping him under control he is shooting the puck, battling for the puck and hitting everyone he see's. Oh yeah, he also had the GWG in game 2... What more do you want from him?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 4, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Ovechkin seems fine to me. When the Rangers D isn't keeping him under control he is shooting the puck, battling for the puck and hitting everyone he see's. Oh yeah, he also had the GWG in game 2... What more do you want from him?


Consistent effort. That's what I'd like to see from him. Honestly, I haven't watched any games this series, but I did catch a couple Caps games from round 1, and he was floating whenever he didn't have the puck. That's not what a captain of a team should be doing in playoffs. He has had ZERO success in the post season where the intensity gets turned up, and I question his heart/character because of it.

Yes he shoots the puck a shit-ton (too much if you ask me), and yes he battles *at times* when he has a chance to get the puck, but have you watched him away from the play? He doesn't hustle on the back check, and he's constantly staring at the puck leaving guys wide open in dangerous areas of the ice. If you want to see what a true captain plays like in the playoffs, watch a guy like Dustin Brown with the Kings, or even your boy Callahan with the Rangers. Those guys are willing to pay the price to win a championship. I don't see that from Ovechkin.

There's a reason why he's been in and out of the doghouse with his coaches.


----------



## Amaximus (May 4, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> Consistent effort. That's what I'd like to see from him. Honestly, I haven't watched any games this series, but I did catch a couple Caps games from round 1, and he was floating whenever he didn't have the puck. That's not what a captain of a team should be doing in playoffs. He has had ZERO success in the post season where the intensity gets turned up, and I question his heart/character because of it.
> 
> Yes he shoots the puck a shit-ton (too much if you ask me), and yes he battles *at times* when he has a chance to get the puck, but have you watched him away from the play? He doesn't hustle on the back check, and he's constantly staring at the puck leaving guys wide open in dangerous areas of the ice. If you want to see what a true captain plays like in the playoffs, watch a guy like Dustin Brown with the Kings, or even your boy Callahan with the Rangers. Those guys are willing to pay the price to win a championship. I don't see that from Ovechkin.
> 
> There's a reason why he's been in and out of the doghouse with his coaches.


Nah, I haven't noticed. I really haven't been watching all the games outside of the Rangers and Devils series. I know prior to the series they were making a big deal about how the Rangers were going to have to keep him covered etc etc etc to be successful (I guess they all say that about every teams star player though). The Rangers did that in game one and for most of game two before he scored the game winner but in game 3 they didnt do as good of a job covering him and he seemed to step it up. That's what i was basing my opinion on.

Your gonna have me watching him every shift next game to see what he does away from the puck!


----------



## pinchegordo (May 6, 2012)

Looks like the COYOTES have a solid shot at the cup finals this year!!! Woohoo hockey the hard way


----------



## po'thead (May 6, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> Consistent effort. That's what I'd like to see from him. Honestly, I haven't watched any games this series, but I did catch a couple Caps games from round 1, and he was floating whenever he didn't have the puck. That's not what a captain of a team should be doing in playoffs. He has had ZERO success in the post season where the intensity gets turned up, and I question his heart/character because of it.
> 
> Yes he shoots the puck a shit-ton (too much if you ask me), and yes he battles *at times* when he has a chance to get the puck, but have you watched him away from the play? He doesn't hustle on the back check, and he's constantly staring at the puck leaving guys wide open in dangerous areas of the ice. If you want to see what a true captain plays like in the playoffs, watch a guy like Dustin Brown with the Kings, or even your boy Callahan with the Rangers. Those guys are willing to pay the price to win a championship. I don't see that from Ovechkin.
> 
> There's a reason why he's been in and out of the doghouse with his coaches.


Obviously you don't know anything about hockey. If Ovi was always going after the puck he would constantly be out of position. The problem in round one was that he had Chara and Seidenberg to deal with, this round he's dealing with the same thing, this is tight hockey we're seeing here. The days of the great 8 getting 150 foot passes for a break into the offensive zone are over, this is not the run and gun capitals anymore. For you to question his commitment in the playoffs is ridiculous, he has more points per game in the playoffs than anyone post lockout. Also how can you make a statement like that if you haven't watched any games in this series!? He's had plenty of grade A scoring chances in this series, there's just this guy who happens to be the best goalie in the world protecting the net. Try commenting on something that you know about.


----------



## po'thead (May 6, 2012)

Also, LETS GO CAPS!!!!!!!


----------



## Gamer621 (May 6, 2012)

Wow, The Flyers look bad tonight. Not just bad, they look completely off their game. And that's saying a lot because the Devils don't look that great either.


One thing is for sure, it doesn't matter who wins this series as they're sure to be eliminated by whoever wins the rangers/caps series.


----------



## Amaximus (May 7, 2012)

The Devils and Flyers are not on the same level as the Rangers or the Capitals right now as far as I'm concerned.

Watching the past few games are like night and day compared to the checking game, defensive awareness and goal tending the Rangers & caps bring. Unless the Devils elevate their game and block some shots the Rangers or caps are gonna tear them up in the conference finals.

Anyway.....

*Let's Go RANGERS!*


----------



## 48martin (May 7, 2012)

Its a great series for sure. GO CAPS. 

Watch out for LA.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 7, 2012)

po'thead said:


> Obviously you don't know anything about hockey. If Ovi was always going after the puck he would constantly be out of position. The problem in round one was that he had Chara and Seidenberg to deal with, this round he's dealing with the same thing, this is tight hockey we're seeing here. The days of the great 8 getting 150 foot passes for a break into the offensive zone are over, this is not the run and gun capitals anymore. For you to question his commitment in the playoffs is ridiculous, he has more points per game in the playoffs than anyone post lockout. Also how can you make a statement like that if you haven't watched any games in this series!? He's had plenty of grade A scoring chances in this series, there's just this guy who happens to be the best goalie in the world protecting the net. Try commenting on something that you know about.



Would being a former NHL player qualify me as knowing a thing or two about hockey?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 7, 2012)

pothead, were you watching the NBC broadcast of the game tonight? The announcers touched on exactly what I'm saying. On one play Ovechkin stopped in his zone and layed out to block a shot ..... the commentator said "if Ovechkin did this all of the time he'd be playing when the game is on the line".

In other words, consistent effort.

I'm sure when you're watching a game you stare at the puck for 60 minutes. Try watching Ovechkin away from the puck. His hustle (or lack there of) on the back check. His willingness to work as hard in the defensive zone as he does offensively. There is a reason that the Capitals not only haven't won a cup since he's been there, they haven't even made the finals, nor the conference finals. You can cite all of the offensive numbers you want, but that's not what I was even talking about. Nobody can deny his talent. He's an extremely gifted hockey player. His problems center around hustle, character, and leadership.

Having said all that he's been very good tonight. Let's see if he can keep his foot on the gas peddle. Some players eventually learn what it takes to win.


----------



## Amaximus (May 7, 2012)

Guess who my new favorite player is?

Joel Ward! Thanks brotha.


----------



## boneyards (May 7, 2012)

Fucking rangers! Fuck you NY we aren't out of this yet!


----------



## Gamer621 (May 7, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> pothead, were you watching the NBC broadcast of the game tonight? The announcers touched on exactly what I'm saying. On one play Ovechkin stopped in his zone and layed out to block a shot ..... the commentator said "if Ovechkin did this all of the time he'd be playing when the game is on the line".
> 
> In other words, consistent effort.
> 
> ...


I can't speak for last round but Ovi has been playing like this entire series. I could care less if your a former NHL player or not, Ovi has been playing just fine for this entire series.

Oh, as a side note. The commentators for nbc are fucking morons that don't know shit. I can't wait for the next round. Goodbye NBSHIT.


----------



## mindphuk (May 7, 2012)

Consistent effort, hard working grinder... Rangers captain, Ryan Callahan. This guy is working non-stop when he's on the ice.


----------



## po'thead (May 8, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> Would being a former NHL player qualify me as knowing a thing or two about hockey?


not necessarily


----------



## po'thead (May 8, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Guess who my new favorite player is?
> 
> Joel Ward! Thanks brotha.


From the perspective of a caps fan...Joel Ward giveth and Joel Ward Taketh away. Huge game 7 GWG, and now this...haha


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 8, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Consistent effort, hard working grinder... Rangers captain, Ryan Callahan. This guy is working non-stop when he's on the ice.



Exactly! A player like Callahan is a true leader. He busts his balls every shift, at both ends of the ice, and is willing to do what ever it takes to win. That type of leadership is infectious, and is what is needed for a team to win a cup. Ovechkin has twice the talent that Callahan does, but is half the leader.

Look at the Detroit Red Wings. They have been the best team in the NHL for the past 2 decades because their best players are also their hardest working players. Yzerman, Lidstrom, Datsyuk, Zetterberg ...all willing to sacrifice personal statistics for the benefit of the team. Datsyuk could put up 40+ goals and 100+ points every year if he wanted to be a puck whore like Ovechkin, but he doesn't. He leads the league every year in take aways, and is considered the best two way player in the game because he works hard all over the ice ... not just when the puck is on his stick.


----------



## Amaximus (May 9, 2012)

Go Devils Go! See ya in the conference finals!
(The Rangers are gonna tear them apart!)


----------



## po'thead (May 9, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Go Devils Go! See ya in the conference finals!
> (The Rangers are gonna tear them apart!)


*Ahem* the Rags have to get there first. BRING ON GAME 7. LETS GO CAPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve French (May 9, 2012)

I laughed when they cut to the display and it was going on about how the Rangers are already selling tickets to the next series. "They think they have already won."


----------



## Gamer621 (May 9, 2012)

What, you guys weren't informed yet? The rangers have already won. They just like to clinch at home.


----------



## Amaximus (May 10, 2012)

po'thead said:


> *Ahem* the Rags have to get there first. BRING ON GAME 7. LETS GO CAPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol, Yeah. I was trying to be one of those obnoxious assholes about it. Of course the one time I act a fool the Rags make me look like a douche. I would have _loved _for them to win Game 6 but I'd be a liar if I said I didnt want them back at the garden for a win, no matter how asinine that sounds. heh.

Steve - All teams start selling playoff tickets before the next round is a "lock" - They've been on limited sale for 4 days now. Hell, I still have my Mets playoff tickets from several years back for a game that never happened. (Yes, They refunded my money - I didnt think they would)


----------



## boneyards (May 10, 2012)

Caps beat Rangers this weekend 2-1


----------



## 48martin (May 10, 2012)

Go Caps! What a great series so far.


----------



## Steve French (May 10, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Steve - All teams start selling playoff tickets before the next round is a "lock" - They've been on limited sale for 4 days now. Hell, I still have my Mets playoff tickets from several years back for a game that never happened. (Yes, They refunded my money - I didnt think they would)


I guess I can't look back in time, or rather am too lazy to look through one of those web archives, but of the teams left in the conference semi-finals only the Rags have started selling tickets. Which the Caps arena staff referenced on the jumbotron to try and pump up the crowd, suggesting the Rags thought little of the Caps and had complete confidence in a series win.


----------



## Amaximus (May 11, 2012)

"ok"

Go* RANGERS*.


----------



## po'thead (May 11, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> "ok"
> 
> Go* RANGERS*.


Good luck your rangers, this one is going to be a flip of a coin. GO CAPS


----------



## Steve French (May 11, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> "ok"
> 
> Go* RANGERS*.


You just got something wrong buddy. I had to explain it to you. Don't go being a fucking twat now.


----------



## po'thead (May 11, 2012)

If you look on stubhub, you can already buy tickets for all the teams left for the SCF. In fact, you can buy playoff tickets waaaaay in advance. The caps radio was always playing commercials for buying playoff tickets during the regular season, even though it was looking like the caps were going to miss the post season all together.


----------



## Steve French (May 11, 2012)

po'thead said:


> If you look on stubhub, you can already buy tickets for all the teams left for the SCF. In fact, you can buy playoff tickets waaaaay in advance. The caps radio was always playing commercials for buying playoff tickets during the regular season, even though it was looking like the caps were going to miss the post season all together.


Those are tickets sold by fans. Most likely season ticket holders who are given a guarantee, selling tickets that do not exist yet but they have first dibs on if they do come into effect. The Capitals organization, however, has not started selling tickets to the general public yet. Which the Rangers have. I can't speak on whatever deals the Caps radio was offering however.


----------



## Amaximus (May 12, 2012)

po'thead said:


> Good luck your rangers, this one is going to be a flip of a coin. GO CAPS


Aye, Good luck to your Caps as well. It has been a great series and both teams deserve to move on IMO. I feel sorry for the Devils. (though I'll be rooting for them if the Rangers get eliminated)  



Steve French said:


> You just got something wrong buddy. I had to explain it to you. Don't go being a fucking twat now.


I'm being a twat? I was proven wrong? What the fuck are you babbling about? I said teams are already selling tickets, You told me that only Rangers are. Sorry if you're from some podunk place where the idea of a team selling tickets before they "clinch" is foreign to you.

And I guess Super Bowl teams are asshats for all the Championship gear they order before the game is played. I dont argue with ignorance so i said "ok" but if you want to draw this out, whatever, i wont be replying to you, You're a fool.

Go *RANGERS*!


----------



## 48martin (May 12, 2012)

I hope the game is as feisty as this post has been. LOL

Go Caps!


----------



## Amaximus (May 13, 2012)

Tough loss Caps fans, I feel for ya, I do. The Capitals played real good this round. It was a great series and both teams played hard. Entertaining as hell. Good luck next year!


----------



## 48martin (May 13, 2012)

yeah, it was a great series. They had their chances and they fell short. Good luck to the Rangers and GO Kings. LOL.

-48


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 13, 2012)

po'thead said:


> Obviously you don't know anything about hockey. If Ovi was always going after the puck he would constantly be out of position. The problem in round one was that he had Chara and Seidenberg to deal with, this round he's dealing with the same thing, this is tight hockey we're seeing here. The days of the great 8 getting 150 foot passes for a break into the offensive zone are over, this is not the run and gun capitals anymore. For you to question his commitment in the playoffs is ridiculous, he has more points per game in the playoffs than anyone post lockout. Also how can you make a statement like that if you haven't watched any games in this series!? He's had plenty of grade A scoring chances in this series, there's just this guy who happens to be the best goalie in the world protecting the net. Try commenting on something that you know about.



Ovechkin turns the puck over at the offensive blue line instead of getting the puck deep, sits on his ass for 3 seconds, gets up and skates slow motion back to the bench while HIS MAN goes up the ice to score the series winning goal.

I'll leave it at that and not rub your nose in this any further.


----------



## po'thead (May 13, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ovechkin turns the puck over at the offensive blue line instead of getting the puck deep, sits on his ass for 3 seconds, gets up and skates slow motion back to the bench while HIS MAN goes up the ice to score the series winning goal.
> 
> I'll leave it at that and not rub your nose in this any further.


There's not much to rub my nose in buddy boy, the rags won by 1 goal and it could have gone either way. It's not like Ovi just sat there and did nothing, he was trying to get the puck and when they got the puck away he got up and went to the bench, as I remember he had a great scoring chance while on his ass earlier in the series that queen hankie had to make a pretty nice save on. He's obviously in a transition period. He's been much better defensively of late and will only continue to improve, being one of the most talented players out there. There's no GM that wouldn't love to get Ovi for their team, and you and all the Ovi haters are just jealous, and when he's through transitioning you'll be even more jealous as he defends and scores.


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 13, 2012)

Until Ovi learns how to play team hockey he will never lift a Stanley cup. Even his team mates are sick of his selfish play and attitude. The guy has more talent than most but doesn't put out on a nightly basis.


----------



## po'thead (May 14, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


> Until Ovi learns how to play team hockey he will never lift a Stanley cup. Even his team mates are sick of his selfish play and attitude. The guy has more talent than most but doesn't put out on a nightly basis.


Agreed, but he's showing promise. You can't blame him for the way he was raised in the NHL, Bruce Boudreau's plan was pretty much to get the puck to Ovi and let him shoot. It worked for a while......in the regular season, haha.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 14, 2012)

po'thead said:


> There's not much to rub my nose in buddy boy, the rags won by 1 goal and it could have gone either way. It's not like Ovi just sat there and did nothing, he was trying to get the puck and when they got the puck away he got up and went to the bench, as I remember he had a great scoring chance while on his ass earlier in the series that queen hankie had to make a pretty nice save on. He's obviously in a transition period. He's been much better defensively of late and will only continue to improve, being one of the most talented players out there. There's no GM that wouldn't love to get Ovi for their team, and you and all the Ovi haters are just jealous, and when he's through transitioning you'll be even more jealous as he defends and scores.



LOL! I'm not talking about the score of the game, the fact that the "rags" won by a goal, or how many points Ovechkin has per game since the lockout. You are talking about that shit, and it's completely off topic. Perhaps because you can't face facts, or you have no clue what you're watching.

Ovechkin is very talented. I've said that several times. BUT, he's a selfish player, that only works hard at one end of the ice. The SERIES WINNING goal was a result of him playing half-assed hockey. Anyone that knows anything about hockey understands that you don't turn a puck over at the offensive blue line in a tight game. You get the puck deep, HUSTLE off the ice, and get a fresh line out there. It was a selfish, lazy play on his part, and is just one more example of how he is a terrible leader.

You think any GM in the game would want Ovechkin? I beg to differ. In a salary cap league, players are judged based upon value, not talent. For a streaky player that only plays at one end of the ice, he is not a good value. Maybe if he were making half of what he is right now teams would consider him.

You're obviously a casual fan of the game. There is nothing wrong with that, but please save the faux-expert nonsense for someone else. I have forgotten more about the game than you will ever know.


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 14, 2012)

I guess we will see what Ovi and Semin can do for Russia at the Worlds as they are heading to Finland to join the Russians...


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 14, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


> Until Ovi learns how to play team hockey he will never lift a Stanley cup. Even his team mates are sick of his selfish play and attitude. The guy has more talent than most but doesn't put out on a nightly basis.


He's not a lost cause by any stretch. Datsyuk was an absolute joke come playoff time for his first few seasons. The guy looked like Wayne Gretzky all year, then just disappeared once playoffs started.

I credit Babcock with turning his game around. The guy is arguably the best two way player in the game now .... balls out at both ends of the ice.


----------



## po'thead (May 14, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> LOL! I'm not talking about the score of the game, the fact that the "rags" won by a goal, or how many points Ovechkin has per game since the lockout. You are talking about that shit, and it's completely off topic. Perhaps because you can't face facts, or you have no clue what you're watching.
> 
> Ovechkin is very talented. I've said that several times. BUT, he's a selfish player, that only works hard at one end of the ice. The SERIES WINNING goal was a result of him playing half-assed hockey. Anyone that knows anything about hockey understands that you don't turn a puck over at the offensive blue line in a tight game. You get the puck deep, HUSTLE off the ice, and get a fresh line out there. It was a selfish, lazy play on his part, and is just one more example of how he is a terrible leader.
> 
> ...


Blah Blah, I played hockey, blah blabitty blah.


----------



## kelly4 (May 15, 2012)

po'thead said:


> Blah Blah, I played hockey, blah blabitty blah.


Blow it off if you want, but stowandgrow is completely right.


----------



## 48martin (May 15, 2012)

Bottom line. The problem with the Caps is their upper management.


----------



## po'thead (May 15, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Blow it off if you want, but stowandgrow is completely right.


I know, hence the blowing off, lol.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 15, 2012)

po'thead said:


> I know, hence the blowing off, lol.


Haha! That's funny!

Hey, I didn't mean to come off like a know it all douche. I usually keep my yap shut on internet forums .... except when it comes to hockey!


----------



## po'thead (May 15, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> Haha! That's funny!
> 
> Hey, I didn't mean to come off like a know it all douche. I usually keep my yap shut on internet forums .... except when it comes to hockey!


It's all good, I can get a little bit carried away sometimes.


----------

